# Division Show Joke Picstory (56K, don't eat Mike's cookie?)



## HighGain510 (Jun 12, 2007)

So these are the shots that came out looking a little bit comical, I'll most likely post another one with the good pictures but for now here are the funny ones:









"Good Evening ladies and gentlemen.... why am I holding my hands up like this...?!"








"Fuck it, I'm sexy! I'll hold my hands whichever way I want, bitches!" 








*I bet these damn lights are going to make me look like Powder in the photos Matt is taking.... fuck.... 









*Man, I'm really hungry.... I should have eaten something else besides that 7-Eleven chili dog....









"IIIIIIIII want caaaaandy....."  








"Speaking of candy, I'm hungry... what happend to my cookie?!?!"








"Seriously, where is my damn cookie?!"  








"Dave, what happend to my cookie?"








"WHERE IS MY GODDAMN COOKIE!!!"  








"Ah shit.... that was Mike's cookie...."








"You ate my cookie?!?!?!?!"








"Yes I did, do I look worried?"








"In fact, I'm GLAD I ate that cookie! It was delicious!!!"








"Uhhh... whew... I don't feel so hot...."








"Is that a turtlehead poking out...?"








"Mike, I'm really sorry I ate your cookie.... why am I sweating so much?"








"Oh no.... I ate the cookie we sprayed with Ex-Lax that was meant for the sound guy!!!!"








"I think our bassist ate the leftover brownies from that Phish cover band that played last night...."








"I think I ate one too.... where am I?"

Fin.


I have WAY too much free time on my hands.....


----------



## Shawn (Jun 12, 2007)

Badass pics! Looks like a killer show.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I have WAY too much free time on my hands.....



Yes, yes you do


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 12, 2007)

Hehe, nice "cookie" tag.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 12, 2007)

Now that was epic.


----------



## Michael (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 12, 2007)

I must admit.... at first, I didnt know where the hell you were going with this....


but by the "...turtle head... " pic, I nearly spat my New Castle all over my keyboard!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 12, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> I must admit.... at first, I didnt know where the hell you were going with this....
> 
> 
> but by the "...turtle head... " pic, I nearly spat my New Castle all over my keyboard!




YES!!!!!   Dude I grabbed a shot of you, but it was a serious shot, I was struggling to think of a way to incorporate it here!  I'll put it in with the serious pics when I post them.  It was hard to get a clear shot of you, even moreso than Dave, because between your singer and the fat fucker in front of me doing what looked like the truffle shuffle I couldn't get a clear shot!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 12, 2007)

Division suck. 






































Joking. 

That looks like quite the show. But we want pics of the Roadster, it is a far more interesting piece of equipment than the drummer. 

Looking good guys!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 12, 2007)

Ah yes!!! the Roadster! I forgot all about that badboy! I've only seen it once. 

Dave - do you have any updates to your review of the amp now that you've got a gig on it?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2007)

Who used the Randall?




> I'm gonna plug your ass...










> you asshole...










> SURPRISE BUTTSECKS!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Jun 13, 2007)

PS, that Jackson rules! Any other pics of it?!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 13, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Now THAT is a power bottom.


j/k  


[action=Blexican]doesn't wanna get stabbed by Noodles with anything sharp. Short people with knives are one of his biggest fears. [/action]


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave, you got your strap on backwards, those crosses are facing the wrong way!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2007)

Blexican said:


> [action=Blexican]doesn't wanna get stabbed by Noodles with anything sharp. Short people with knives are one of his biggest fears. [/action]



 Yeah, you better watch your shins!   

The Randall was used by the band that went on before Division... the dude played a PGM into that... the tone was meh. Loud, and meh.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah, you better watch your shins!
> 
> The Randall was used by the band that went on before Division... the dude played a PGM into that... the tone was meh. Loud, and meh.



Actually, the guy before me used a Triple XXX combo that you probably couldn't see, given everything else on the stage. The Randall is Chris Caffery's "Doro" touring rig, and it actually sounded pretty cool - not anything I'd use, but it worked for Caff.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dave, you got your strap on backwards, those crosses are facing the wrong way!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, the guy before me used a Triple XXX combo that you probably couldn't see, given everything else on the stage. The Randall is Chris Caffery's "Doro" touring rig, and it actually sounded pretty cool - not anything I'd use, but it worked for Caff.



Ohhh okay yeah there was so much stuff out there it looked like he was plugged into the Randall. That's okay, I have heard that amp before and wasn't impressed. The Triple XXX that the guy WAS using didn't sound all that hot either!  He was TOTALLY drowning out the other guitarist (who had some pretty decent tone going on when you could hear him), and the other dude was playing lead!


----------



## noodles (Jun 13, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dave, you got your strap on backwards, those crosses are facing the wrong way!



Unfortunately, I can't flip them the other way, because the other end of the strap is the thin end. 



stitch216 said:


> That looks like quite the show. But we want pics of the Roadster, it is a far more interesting piece of equipment than the drummer.



It was behind my cab in the rolling rack case, so it wasn't exactly visible.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Ohhh okay yeah there was so much stuff out there it looked like he was plugged into the Randall. That's okay, I have heard that amp before and wasn't impressed. The Triple XXX that the guy WAS using didn't sound all that hot either!  He was TOTALLY drowning out the other guitarist (who had some pretty decent tone going on when you could hear him), and the other dude was playing lead!



I can believe you couldn't tell - there was a LOT of gear on stage. I wasn't impressed with the Triple XXX combo, either...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been on that stage, do they still have the shitty rickety drum riser?

Mike, your rig looks like mine, my DR is sitting on top of a Gator rolling rack base.

Also, these pics are teh funny


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I can believe you couldn't tell - there was a LOT of gear on stage. I wasn't impressed with the Triple XXX combo, either...



Yeah seriously.... gear whores of the NoVa area, UNITE!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah seriously.... gear whores of the NoVa area, UNITE!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 13, 2007)

"Yes Guitar Noobs I am your God.... well not really I just said that cause I look like John Petrucci in this pic."








"What? You want some beef with me bitches? I'm a Ogre I'll PWN your ass!" 







Dude I probably look so damn cool with my KXK, chicks are gonna want me badly after this gig.









Oh yeah feel that wood baby! Oh snap! I got a chubby!








Does this make us look gay? Ya know, sharing a mic with another dude?








"Chewbaca Noises* 








Awww man now I look like JP beaten up with a fugly tree.  








But I'm still your guitar god noobs!








*Chewbaca mating call*








"Oh shit.... I'm fucked tonight, he's making that weird noise again"








"WHAT? You never complained before!"








"Yeah I know but it gets old fast dude"








"American Metal Fart FTW!"







"Damn that fart was a workout!"








"Dude I don't think that was a fart...."








"Mike I need to get offstage man I'm embarassed myself."








"God I hope the hott chicks watching me don't smell it."








"Dude are you ok? You look pretty high man."

* bassist is tripping on shrooms from last night's cow tipping fest.








"Thank god it's over, I just shat my pants again"


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> "Dude are you ok? You look pretty high man."
> 
> * bassist is tripping on shrooms from last night's cow tipping fest.



The best part about that is that Ron is the Teetotaler in the band. I can't even imagine him taking drugs.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The best part about that is that Ron is the Teetotaler in the band. I can't even imagine him taking drugs.



So then, who's the junkie?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on that stage, do they still have the shitty rickety drum riser?



It's been stabilized a bit. 



Zepp88 said:


> Mike, your rig looks like mine, my DR is sitting on top of a Gator rolling rack base.



Yours is lighter. Hell, everything but Dave's "I'm going to stuff everything in one box" case is lighter - I think the Mesa shock rack weighs as much as the Triple Rec does when it's empty, much less with 20 lbs of gear in it.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> So then, who's the junkie?



 Every band needs one!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> It's been stabilized a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is lighter. Hell, everything but Dave's "I'm going to stuff everything in one box" case is lighter - I think the Mesa shock rack weighs as much as the Triple Rec does when it's empty, much less with 20 lbs of gear in it.




 I want a case like Daves real bad, then I start thinking about weight....and I


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I want a case like Daves real bad, then I start thinking about weight....and I



No, you don't.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> No, you don't.



I'll buy some roadies with it, then they'll be the ones lifting it.

On the other side I'd probably fill my 10 sp rack up with all kinds of silly things and make it heavy as hell too.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'll buy some roadies with it, then they'll be the ones lifting it.
> 
> On the other side I'd probably fill my 10 sp rack up with all kinds of silly things and make it heavy as hell too.



Toss a 300-watt Mesa Colosseum in there...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2007)

haha, yes, or just put a rackmount recto in there with another power/pre setup for cleans 

Or better yet, some more freakin pictures in this thread.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> haha, yes, or just put a rackmount recto in there with another power/pre setup for cleans
> 
> Or better yet, some more freakin pictures in this thread.




The 300-watt Colosseum was 4-rack spaces big and weighed like a half-ton! 

I have more pictures but they will be in the real gig thread.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> The 300-watt Colosseum was 4-rack spaces big and weighed like a half-ton!
> 
> I have more pictures but they will be in the real gig thread.



Yikes!


----------



## Drew (Jun 13, 2007)

I want to see the rest of the shots. 

Mike, you DO look like JP in that first pic.


----------



## noodles (Jun 13, 2007)

Drew said:


> Mike, you DO look like JP in that first pic.



He didn't kill the entire front row when he stepped on his pedalboard, though. Which is convenient, because we don't have enough fans to hold up to that kind of frontal assault for more than a few shows.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2007)

noodles said:


> He didn't kill the entire front row when he stepped on his pedalboard, though. Which is convenient, because we don't have enough fans to hold up to that kind of frontal assault for more than a few shows.



Yeah, plus his guitars aren't custom made by Mr. Ibanez, nor were they painted by Michaelangelo (the dude who painted thoses churches, not the guitar n00b).  Also last time I checked, Mike's bridge pickup was NOT custom-wound by Tony Blair.... 

I had to add an extra tag now... geez...


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah, plus his guitars aren't custom made by Mr. Ibanez, nor were they painted by Michaelangelo (the dude who painted thoses churches, not the guitar n00b).  Also last time I checked, Mike's bridge pickup was NOT custom-wound by Tony Blair....
> 
> I had to add an extra tag now... geez...


 

Nor is his Jackson made from ancient chinese oak.


----------



## noodles (Jun 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah, plus his guitars aren't custom made by Mr. Ibanez, nor were they painted by Michaelangelo (the dude who painted thoses churches, not the guitar n00b).  Also last time I checked, Mike's bridge pickup was NOT custom-wound by Tony Blair....



Yeah, but his bridge pickup is wound by Wolf. Paul Wolfowitz, former president of the World Bank. He keeps that n00b locked up in his garage, designing new cheesecake recipes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 13, 2007)

noodles said:


> Yeah, but his bridge pickup is wound by Wolf. Paul Wolfowitz, former president of the World Bank. He keeps that n00b locked up in his garage, designing new cheesecake recipes.



 I had to stiffle the laughter on that one... almost busted out laughing in my quiet office!


----------

